Ask HN: What are the reliable data sources to learn about Corona virus? - notomorrow
======
josephby
These daily updates on r/supplychain have been interesting and, from what I
can see, well sourced:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/supplychain/comments/fbcc9h/covid19...](https://www.reddit.com/r/supplychain/comments/fbcc9h/covid19_update_29th_feb/)

